
Explore Facebook with this filterable list of pages - specious
https://specious.github.io/facebook-browser/
======
specious
List of pages pulled from my profile using facebook-cli (
[https://github.com/specious/facebook-
cli](https://github.com/specious/facebook-cli) ) and made browsable with a
simple #elmlang front end.

